

Why are you making money? - jayferd
http://jayferd.us/posts/2012-02-07-why-are-you-making-money

======
mitchie_luna
When I was in grade school, life was so hard for us. There were times that my
teacher won’t allow me to take the final test because my tuition fee is not
yet paid. My family also experienced a Christmas without food on out table. I
remember my eldest brother swear that he wont allow that thing to happened to
us again.

Now, I am a fulltime office worker, a student currently taking Masteral
degree, and a part-time worker online. I am doing everything to have money.
Why? Because I don’t want to experience the hardship that we’ve been through
before. I want to give my parents a good life and let them experience to
travel, eat in a fancy restaurant, wear a signture clothes, and do the stuff
that rich people can do.

Further, I want to sponsor children and send them to school because I don’t
want them to experience the humiliating situation I have been.

I am not yet rich, still working towards that goal. If I reach it, surely, I
am not the only person who will be benefited, but the also the people around
me.

